
I am deeply sorry - Oculus Rift founder Palmer Luckey - dsr12
https://www.facebook.com/palmer.luckey/posts/10209141115659366
======
maxharris
You know what's scarier than anything else happening these days? The fact that
showing even the slightest hint that one holds the wrong opinions can _cost
you your job_.

Note that I'm not endorsing any side or candidate in my argument here (I take
issue with both of them.) What I don't understand is how people can contribute
to this situation and still think we live in a free country.

~~~
drivingmenuts
> Note that I'm not endorsing any side or candidate in my argument here (I
> take issue with both of them.) What I don't understand is how people can
> contribute to this situation and still think we live in a free country

We're free to speak as we choose, however, the flip side is that we must also
accept that there are sometimes consequences for doing so.

Being a racist or a misogynist is a thing we are. A job is just a thing we do.
Finding a new job is far, far easier than changing the fundamental building
blocks of our selves.

If Luckey loses his job, it will be because society has said "we don't like
what you said and here's the consequence of that." If not, well, lucky him.

~~~
maxharris
If Luckey loses his job, it will be because society has said "we don't like
what you said and here's the consequence of that."

"Society" can do that? Who holds "society" accountable for right and wrong? (I
need not remind you of how some societies have done vicious things in the
past.)

~~~
drivingmenuts
Yep, society can do that. German society once said "kill all the Jews" and the
rest of society said "No."

We, collectively, hold society accountable for it's actions. We're not always
right, society is not always wrong. There are laws and rules that govern
society, not all of them stated, and they can take a lifetime to learn.

Way I see it, Luckey just got a lesson in the rules. You probably shouldn't
worry - he's a billionaire. That's more than most people have when they get a
sudden, harsh schooling.

~~~
mzw_mzw
>Way I see it, Luckey just got a lesson in the rules.

Same for those actors who were fired during the Hollywood blacklist era. No
problem with that, right? They just got a lesson in the rules.

------
x1798DE
This is a weird non-apology (though I frankly would be disgusted by someone
actually apologizing for holding unpopular opinions). Sounds like he's saying
his views were misrepresented and that he was impersonated, so what exactly is
there for him to apologize for?

~~~
mzw_mzw
There is nothing for him to apologize for. But our masters at Gizmodo
apparently require their pound of flesh.

